# lingoesمترجم فورى ناطق متوافق مع windows7-64bit



## ايمن حسين (6 مارس 2012)

*lingoes برنامج مترجم فورى ناطق مجانى بديل لبرنامج الايزى لونجو easylingo 
متوافق مع windows7-64bit & ارفق لكم رابط موقع البرنامج 

http://www.lingoes.net/en/dictionary/dict_down.php?id=C7DB7F0A6251F94BA81E6290B60232CC

والبرنامج مجانى حجمه صغير وهويترجم وينطق الكلمة فوريا بمجرد المرور بالماوس 

ايضا هذا رابط لشرح فيديو عربى لاحد الاخوة جزاه الله خيرا يوضح كيفية تثبيت البرنامج 

وتشغيله http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKzsdGrLbvs

البرنامج سهل ومتوافق مع وندز سفن 64 بت 

اسال الله ان ينفعنا وينفعكم به 

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى وتقديرى *​


----------



## محمدعماد (6 مارس 2012)

للاسف لا استطيع التعامل مع موقع التحميل لو أمكن اخى الكريم مهندس أيمن ان تعيد رفع البرنامج بالمرفقات او على الميديا فاير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 مارس 2012)

*رابط تحميل البرنامج على الميديا فير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?apwldubbzao8w8b


رابط تحميل القاموس عربى -انجليزى الداعم للبرنامج 

http://www.mediafire.com/?eofdk1zb573cpvw


راجع الفيديو الخاص بالشرح لمعرفة طريقة تثبيت البرنامج 

وتنزيل القاموس عربى - انجليزى الذى يدعمه على هذا الرابط 

على اليوتيوب والشرح لاحد الاخوة جزاه الله خيرا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKzsdGrLbvs*


----------



## محمد النواري (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## rammah (14 أغسطس 2012)

الملف غير موجود على الميديافاير


----------



## Quad HD (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخى الفاضل 
موقع البرنامج يدعم التحميل المجانى فلا تحتاج الى ميديافير او خلافة


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الملفات محذوفة ولا توجد اصلا على الموقع


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (8 نوفمبر 2012)

المواقع المذكورة هى لتحميل برنامج babylon
وليست لبرنامج easy lingo
هذا البرنامج مجانى التنزيل ومدته ثلاثة ايام ثم يطالبك بالترخيص
ارجو التاكد قبل رفع المشاركات وتضييع الوقت


----------



## nvufet (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووور على البرنامج الرائع 
لكن البرنامج لايعمل على الكلمات في سطح المكتب ولا الكلمات في Word - PDF - google chrome
your feed back please
Regards


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (3 يناير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (4 يناير 2013)

الملفات غير موجودة على الميديا فاير يا ريت تعيد رفعهم تانى البرنامج مهم جدا ؛؛؛ 
جزاك اللة خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 مارس 2013)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> المواقع المذكورة هى لتحميل برنامج babylon
> وليست لبرنامج easy lingo
> هذا البرنامج مجانى التنزيل ومدته ثلاثة ايام ثم يطالبك بالترخيص
> ارجو التاكد قبل رفع المشاركات وتضييع الوقت



أخى الزعيم البرنامج ليس easylingo المعروف والمتوافق مع وندوز xp& win 7 -32 bit
لكن البرنامج اسمه lingoes المتوافق مع win 7- 64 bit 
البرنامج مجانى وملحق به حزمة قاموس الكلمات (عربى - انجليزى ) & ملحق الحزم الصوتية لنطق الكلمات 
يتم تنزيل البرنامج مجانا من موقعه الذى بمجرد كتابة اسمه على اى محرك بحث يظهر لك 
يتم تنزيل الحزم وتثبيتها حسب شرح الفيديو -المرفق رابطه اسفل 
نسأل الله ان ينفعنا ويوفقنا جميعا 
اليك الروابط - فقط اسمع الفيديو وتعامل وتعاطى مع صفحة البرنامج لتنزيل البرنامج والحزم الملحقه 

البرنامج مجانى وهذا رابط لموقعه Lingoes -- free dictionary and full text translation software
رابط شرح تنزيل البرنامج وحزم الكلمات والصوت الملحقة به ‫مترجم فوري بمجرد مرور الماوس على الكلمه‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## hishambedier (27 مارس 2013)

it is smart dictionary


----------



## aly016 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almohammed (23 يناير 2014)

مشكور كثير اخي ايمن على هذا البرنامج الرائع فيك تنصحنا بشي مترجم او قاموس هندسي اذا يترجم نصوص يكون ممتاز وشكرا كثير


----------

